# General info about fuengirola?



## Bini121 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Im 19 and i am planning on moving to mijas near fuengirola next year (I will be 20 by then). I am going over to visit in october for a week. Could anyone give me any advice on what i need to find out; i would like to sort my accommodation if possible and I am going to hand my CV to as many places. Im planning to start off doing bar work. (I will be qualified in beauty therapy when i go). 

Also how much promotion or modelling work is out there? I would think it is very competitive? Thanks for reading x


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, We live in Fuengirola/Mijas Costa, I think its a very bad time to move here, we walked along the paseo yesterday, very quiet & its only a matter of time before the beach bars etc., start laying off staff instead of waiting until Sept.
Our local paper is the Sur in English, have a look at their classifieds. 
Regards Rob


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry, I did´nt finish. I don´t think there are any modeling jobs down here, perhaps in Madrid or Barcelona. However there is work on telesales, but not recomended. 
News in Surinenglish.com
Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Bini121 said:


> Hi Im 19 and i am planning on moving to mijas near fuengirola next year (I will be 20 by then). I am going over to visit in october for a week. Could anyone give me any advice on what i need to find out; i would like to sort my accommodation if possible and I am going to hand my CV to as many places. Im planning to start off doing bar work. (I will be qualified in beauty therapy when i go).
> 
> Also how much promotion or modelling work is out there? I would think it is very competitive? Thanks for reading x


How's your Spanish?. Also you have serious competition imo. It's VERY cheap to find promo-hostesses. I've hired them in a past life at minimum wage. Bilingual or Trilingual puts you on a different level. But in an ex-pat area Bilingual is now easy - so is Trilingual. 

I went to Mijas last year to visit UK friends on hol's. Was relaxed then - if it's more relaxed now - dire for casual work.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Bini121 said:


> Hi Im 19 and i am planning on moving to mijas near fuengirola next year (I will be 20 by then). I am going over to visit in october for a week. Could anyone give me any advice on what i need to find out; i would like to sort my accommodation if possible and I am going to hand my CV to as many places. Im planning to start off doing bar work. (I will be qualified in beauty therapy when i go).
> 
> Also how much promotion or modelling work is out there? I would think it is very competitive? Thanks for reading x


Did you make it over? What were your thoughts? There is some promotion/modelling work further along the coast Marbella/Estepona (often with your clothes off - be warned) 

I am sure you will realise that bars etc do not employ weeks/months in advance and MUCH is word of mouth. I needed 50 people for next week and within minutes one of my friends had whistled up a guaranteed minimum 20 bi-lingual (MINIMUM!) Norwegians. It's that simple. I do need a FLUENT Spanish/English/Finnish speaker but I walked into a Finnish bar today and the barmaid told me she'd have 2/3 for me to interview tomorrow minimum. 

This is not Spain, This is expatshire. Different rules apply. Learn them, accept them and you in paradise. As the song goes, "This can be heaven and this can be hell". 

Number one tip before you come next year. Aprende español. Te deseo mucha suerte.


----------

